# 53125 Bonn-Röttgen Sportplatz Röttgen, Herzogenfreudenweg, Bonn



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (12. Oktober 2004)

53125 Bonn-Röttgen Sportplatz Röttgen, Herzogenfreudenweg, Bonn 

 hab da auf http://www.skate-stone.de gesehen das dort ein Skatepark sein soll!

 a) kennt den jemand?
 b) kann man da mittem Bike rein??

 greetz


----------



## david-bonn (12. Oktober 2004)

Les mal meine Antwort bei DDD Locals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonJuan (28. Oktober 2004)

Bist du nicht der Metal-David?
gehörst du zur Bike-Crew aus röttgen?
Naja
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Also p.h.o.e.n.i.x. ich wohne da und erstens is das eine mickrige Funbox mit 50 cm Rail und 3 Stufen + 3 Rampen auf n halben m höhe hochgehend
Wenn du mitm bike hinwills ok.
Man kann ohne weiteres dahin.
Aber da geh ich lieber in den Kottenforst.
Da gibts schönere Trails mit Kickern und querliegenden Bäumen.
also
cya

juan


----------

